# Kubota L245



## paver4us (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,

I just recently purchased a Kubota L245 with 1,000 hrs , manual transmission no attachments for $2500.00. Do you think thats a good deal?Now for the problem, Ha!, I went to hook up the bush hog to the tractor and did so with no problem. Unfortunately, the lift doesn't seem to go up as high as it needs to.The lift seems to good and strong just doesn't seem to want to go up high enough. I adjusted the top link bar every way I could think of and no luck. I adjusted the draft control button under the seat, but that didn't help either. I don't think there is much wrong but I could be mistaken. Anyone got any ideas? I also need a manual.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked to make sure the 3 pt. hitch lift lever has full range of movement. Nothing blocking full up? 

Tractor Smart may have an operator's manual. They are tough to find. 

http://www.tractorsmart.com/


----------



## Razent (Oct 22, 2008)

As for the price I think you got an EXCELLENT DEAL! 

As for the manual you see where they are offered on here but "good Luck" in receiving it! The 3pt issue is a common one with many The 245 is a small tractor and uses a light weight 5ft size bush hog or so. 

Let me know if you come up with a downloadable service manual or you actually get the one offered on here.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

You may want to check the 'wingnut' stop located on the draft control. Some people have actually moved and tightened them and forgotten about it.


----------

